# Training vests?



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm looking into buying a training vest because my bait bag is a pain in the behind and I can't keep sticking the tug halfway down my pants anymore. I'm not looking for anything high tech, and I really don't want to spend a fortune.

Has anyone used this one before? The price is awesome!
Black Training Vest-Elite K-9]

Any other suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I'm looking into buying a training vest because my bait bag is a pain in the behind and I can't keep sticking the tug halfway down my pants anymore. I'm not looking for anything high tech, and I really don't want to spend a fortune.
> 
> Has anyone used this one before? The price is awesome!
> Black Training Vest-Elite K-9]
> ...


I've got one of those, and I really like it! Most of my training vests have been trashed when the zippers broke, but this one is holding up great. And all those pockets sure do come in handy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am actually using an OLD vest I used to wear in highschool. It is still functional for dog training and much cheaper than those with logos and made for dog training. Of course it only has two pockets and nothing fancy.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Cabelas has a big selection of vests, reasonable prices.


----------

